# Temperament change after neutering?



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero was neutered just before Christmas and since then his personality has almost reverted back to how it was as a young puppy. As a youngster he was very shy, quiet and well clingy but that all changed when he turned 7 months and as I put it when he became a "man", almost overnight he turned into a proud, independent, outgoing, happy-go-lucky, fiesty little dog whom everyone adored.

Anyway after a lot of consideration (due to family health problems he was neutered instead of being used as a stud) I decided to neuter him at 2, anyway He's now reverted back to puppy mode, he's very withdrawn, quiet, clingy as hell, very over protective and whats worse he's become snappy with small children, prior to this Zero adored children. He's just not the dog he was anymore, which is pretty upsetting considering now I'm almost wishing I hadn't had him done. Has anyone else has a regression due to neutering? Or alternatively had a dog who's personality has been affected negatively?

I've had many dogs prior who has been spayed and neutred and every single one has been fine, but it appears Zero as always has to be the oddball.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

my Taz was a sweet little puppy, and after his neuter he also became a snappy with small kids, not all small kids just ones that are loud dont sit still. (my sisters kids) lol lol


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

How long has it been if its not long maybe he is feeling sore and just a bit grouchy


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ria said:


> How long has it been if its not long maybe he is feeling sore and just a bit grouchy


Thats the thing I thought just after that it'd just be hormone levels adjusting but it's almost been 5 months and I'd almost liken it to a depression, at times he's back to his usual self when he's playing but after a while he reverts back.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I didn't notice any changes with my boys when they neutered but they were done as puppies. Maybe it's just a natural personality change with age and is only a coincidence that it happened after his neuter. Maybe something else changed in his life that has effected his behavior? Just some thoughts, I've always heard that neuters don't effect behavior except positively with things like marking. My chis sometimes go through times where they're really naughty and times where they're angels. Maybe your vet will have some advice or ideas about Zero and the neuter.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Kujo was neutered in October and he turned 2 this Jan. I decided to neuter him due to an undecended testicle (sp?). Kujo's personality hasn't changed too much. He's a little snappier around kids. He was like this before it's just a little worse. I have to watch him with DS constantly.


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Jack was always pretty shy but after his neuter it went to a whole new level. He would get so scared/overwhelmed and just pee all over where ever he was. It was really really upsetting. Now I know what generally triggers these episodes and try to avoid putting him those situations - but that was definitely a new trait that came after the neuter.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no not good....i didn't read up on this and i just got Milo back from his nutering about an hr ago, i hope he doesn't change i love his wacky personality! I sure hope it gets better with your dog!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

It is interesting to hear the views on this as I was thinking of having Amigo done as he keeps trying to mount my friends YUK!! But I would hate for him to become snappy or withdrawn. More views of this would be interesting.


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't notice any changes with Bozo. Hmmm this is an interesting topic :confused4:.


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, its got me thinking too now. I am thinking of having Teese fixed after his next mating, his nature is so laid back and loves everybody, really he hasn't got a bad bone in his body. My gentle boy. He is 3yrs now and wonder if its got something to do with getting them fixed at an older age? I shall have to ponder on this and really look into this behavour problem happening before I make a decision as I couldn't stand for his nature to change.


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Patrick is getting done on Thursday. He is BY FAR the more outgoing one of the two. I'll keep a close eye on his personality. I still think the benefits of not spraying or humping inappropriately plus the health benefits make it worth it. Plus, it is the law here now.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Shame that he was fixed, he's so beautiful and perfect  But Pepi did this as well for a while, but I saw that after a year or so he came back.


----------

